# Carpenter with young family thinking of moving to British Columbia any advice please?



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi,

I am a fully qualified carpenter ive been told ive the highest score for visa application to go and live and work in Australia. I am 33 and my wife is 30. She is a qualified pre- school teacher. We want to do this and give our children a great start in life, they are 8 and 4 and we are nervous for them in Ireland the way the recession is here  
So basically we are going to a work abroad in Canada EXPO on Saturday.
I am trying to get a realistic idea of what the wages is for carpenters and is there a demand for part time pre-school teachers? what area's are good for young families, schools, sports clubs etc? We would like to rent a house with a garden, anyone know any good websites that we could research to get some information?

Really appreciate any help you can give us. 

Thanks
K & P


----------



## Christy12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi,

Check out Monad at the expo on saturday, they were holding interviews this week for positions with their company.


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Christy12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check out Monad at the expo on saturday, they were holding interviews this week for positions with their company.


Hi 

Thanks for the reply i was wondering if anyone would ever reply :clap2: 

Yes I will make sure to look at that. Are you living in BC? any other info for me? 
Have you any idea what the carpenters wages are?

Really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Christy12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi

We are planning our move for summer. My partner had an interview this week and got offered a job straight away. Money is excellent, I would advise you to bring your cv, any certificates, passport and any references with you tomorrow. (these are the items my husband was asked to bring to interview) pm me if i can be of any more help

Best of luck tomorrow


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi I work for a construction company in BC. We go through a union (Which is pretty common here) so wage rates are a set level. Pay depends on experience - fully qualified carpenter (they call this journeyman here) would be just over $35 an hour. In BC the work week is 40 hours. If you work away from home you would also get additional allownaces, these work out at $90 a day for the five day week, but this has to cover accomodation. 

Regards
Ian


----------



## Irish4 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi K&P,
We are also from Ireland and wanting to move to Canada and have 2 young children......Ireland is a sad country to live in at the moment! My Oh is also a carpenter.
Did you go to the working abroad expo? We did and found it too crowded to even talk to anyone and were just told to email a c.v as tehy wouldnt be bringing all the c.vs back on teh aeroplane to Canada lol!


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi,
No we didnt get to the expo the que was ridiculous, but we are going to just send cv's to all the exhibitors that was there that day. Quick question can you give me a rough idea of what the wages for carpenters was? and also anyone hear of diamond mining?

Thanks


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

That is brill congrats on the interview! Being nosey now what was the wages they offered? This move all depends on the finances


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Cheers christy i have their website up there now and will send on an email to them, pity we didnt get into the expo the weekend but will see if they reply. My husband has heard the wages in MONAD in the mining is fantastic have you any idea of the set up there? Would really appreciate any info you may have, im raging we didnt get into talk to them.

Thanks
K&P


----------



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Christy12 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are planning our move for summer. My partner had an interview this week and got offered a job straight away. Money is excellent, I would advise you to bring your cv, any certificates, passport and any references with you tomorrow. (these are the items my husband was asked to bring to interview) pm me if i can be of any more help
> 
> Best of luck tomorrow


Hi Christy12,

Can I ask what company your partner has got the job with? 
My partner is also a carpenter and we are relocating to Canada and currently seeking job opportunities. 

Thanks.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi all ,my hubby is a plumber/ gas fitter and we should have our visas fingers crossed by summer. We went out on a visit 2 yrs ago to the Okanagan valley check it out. They have a forum okanaganforum.com . the area is just fantastic, close to skiing in the winter and lakes and beaches in the summer. Its inland so the seasons are a little more set than on the coast in British Columbia.
Rgds Maria


----------

